# Fair or unfair??



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Setting up for some shots on Saturday..


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

All depends if you are 6'-5" or 5'-6"... Most like the 8 ring unblocked..


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Not a fair shot if your shooting both targets.good set up for the front shot.jmo


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Depends on how far apart they are. If the front target is far enough forward that you would expect the arrow has plenty of room to drop into the back target safely, I would say fair. But, I shoot for fun, not money or trophies. There are classic Fred Bear hunts where he had obstructed line of sight but knew his arrow flight well enough to be confident what obstacles it would clear along the way.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

There's a lot of room between targets, first one is a fox, second is Mule deer, land drops off. In other words you won't hit the first target if shooting the second one. Well it might save a leg shot..


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks good to me .I'll know better saturday morning .


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Wheres the shoot at?


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks good to me. Wish I could make it.
John may try a bank shot.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

3dbowmaster said:


> Wheres the shoot at?


My back yard ; )


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Looks good to me. Wish I could make it.
> John may try a bank shot.


Lewis would, he's the one who shoots through targets that no one else sees.


----------



## chadbrochill17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Take into consideration that not everyone is the same height as you, not everyone has the same power bow as you. Legally i believe the entire scoring area needs to be un covered.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Lewis would, he's the one who shoots through targets that no one else sees.


He shoots off a box.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Nothing at.all wrong with the shot....


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Lewis is off squirting at the beach somewhere so were safe .


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

The kill area, all of the 8 ring needs to be visible. I would not shoot it and I would not return to the club that setup this way. You should always setup with IBO rules for targets and range. My opinion.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Fair!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'd shoot it. lain:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmm lots of whiners, all my targets are set to official NSA guidelines, no whining allowed! If you don't like that you're gonna hate this!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

^^^find the target^^^


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Mountain Lion on a log?


----------



## Nuclear Longbow (Dec 13, 2007)

A racoon blocking a javelina? 

Both set-ups look like fun shots...but I shoot 3D for fun and hunting practice, not for points races.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I shoot 3D to practice for IBO shoots that's why I go to clubs that know how to set up that way. I like different setups as long as it's what I would see at those shoots. When you shoot for 30 years one critter blocking another is just another silly shot you would never see at an IBO shoot. The guys that setup IBO targets know how to use terrain, tunnel effects and other ways to make a hard shot and still be within the IBO rules. I can tell you by the pictures I see you have some great ground to work with. You could easily set up an IBO 30 target coarse that would keep all but the best under for the day and still never have a hunter stake over 36 yards. My longest pin is 35 yards, when I get to a club that thinks an elk has to be 46 yards from the hunter stake I walk up 10 yards, shoot and then just don't return to that club. Each club can do as they wish and each shooter go where they want.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks.like a raccoon


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

What you guy's dont understand this is a private shoot ,it's not a club. We shot just about every weekend at clubs .It's just for fun and as far a knowing how to set up a range we have all worked on different ranges for years ,Nick know how to set up a range .We shot ASA clubs and National ASA shoots .All of us have been shooting 3D for over 20 years .Nick has won National ASA shoots as well as State championships, we all have won state championships ,we know our way around a 3D course.

Plus we all hunt .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

M


John-in-VA said:


> What you guy's dont understand this is a private shoot ,it's not a club. We shot just about every weekend at clubs .It's just for fun and as far a knowing how to set up a range we have all worked on different ranges for years ,Nick know how to set up a range .We shot ASA clubs and National ASA shoots .All of us have been shooting 3D for over 20 years .Nick has won National ASA shoots as well as State championships, we all have won state championships ,we know our way around a 3D course.
> 
> Plus we all hunt .


Well said Champ!

Just a backyard invite your buddies over for shoot. 
My favorite was were where Nick had the carp about 8 feet out in the pond so the water level was just at the top of the 12.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Dave, Mountain Lion, lol.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

hrtlnd164 said:


> All depends if you are 6'-5" or 5'-6"... Most like the 8 ring unblocked..


Now that's funny! 

The question is though would you take that shot on a real animal, NO, but this is 3D and its all about making challenging shots and to make it fun. Remember that 3D's are supposed to be fun. I would take that shot but then I'm 6'-0"... LOL


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm only 5'9" and I took that shot .I hit the top of the ten on the fox ,so I put 5 more yards on it and held on the top of it's back and I shot an 8 on the mule deer .I had the yardage just pulled the shot .

It was real dark down in there over cast and light rain .I have some pic's posted on another thread .We had some fun shooting that day just like we always do .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








This is what it looked like when we shot it .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

All is fair in love, war and when messing with friends!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> All is fair in love, war and when messing with friends!


Yep, the real challenge is to get them to miss so I can laugh my head off (and talk about that miss for the next three years).


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Yep, the real challenge is to get them to miss so I can laugh my head off (and talk about that miss for the next three years).


It's only arrows right......gotta have some fun .....sometimes ....like the setup


----------

